# My harvest



## tallslim (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey whats up guys and gals. i just finished my harvest and cut down my plants.  ther were exactlly @ eight weeks.  G.D.D., I know you 've got some great bud and everyone else too.  Later guys.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 9, 2006)

how many plants did you grow?


----------



## tallslim (Apr 9, 2006)

twenty two


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 9, 2006)

did you grow dirt, or soil. how much did you yeild in weight?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 9, 2006)

thats some pretty nice table centerpiece you got there  

good stuff....i too am interested in the dried weight


----------



## Mutt (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow great job. congrats on your great grow tallslim.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 10, 2006)

*Whats up tallslim. Now that's what i call a table full of bud. I tried looking back on some of your post but can't seem to find the answer i'm looking for. What strain is that? Was this your last grow? GREAT JOB!!!*


----------



## Insane (Apr 10, 2006)

Lookin beautiful as usual tallslim!


----------



## tallslim (Apr 10, 2006)

T.B.G.,  Crystal is a White Widow re-back-crossed with Northern Lights. Crystal is A F1 hybrid, Crystal produces outstanding yields. Crystal is a first place winner of the Dutch Highlife Cup, 2002.  Yes this will be my last grow, but, i'm still here to talk.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Tallslim! I didn't realize how close to expecting we were together! That is very cute    Congratulations on your awesome grow!   Don't forget to post your dry weight, my grow was 7 plants, I'll try to get a group photo tomorrow for ya'. ( it's kinda cool seeing it all hanging there knowing ...it's ALL mine!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 10, 2006)

Tallslim? So are you as stoned as me?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 11, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Tallslim? So are you as stoned as me?


 
put down the weed and answer her man


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Tallslim, have you smoked all your pot? Mines almost all gone and i only sold a couple of 8's of it. Oh well maybe its time to rest my lungs!  How did yours smoke?


----------



## tallslim (Apr 21, 2006)

same here i've gotton rid of about 2 ozs., but the rest is for me.  my bubs came out just about right. not too dense and not too fluffy.  the buzz is a clean head high that doesn't leave you feeling lazy all day, and there's no hard come down.  thats why i've kept is strain.  it has passed all expectations.


----------



## tallslim (Apr 21, 2006)

you know when you look at it when you first cut it down they look so big, but when they dry they lose between 65%-90% of weight.  so do you know what yours came out to?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 21, 2006)

not as much as I first thought I would when it was still green, I probably got a little over 4 oz, pretty dissapointing. I kept it so at least I won't have to buy for another week or so. The high was actually a little too stoney for me...I haven't done "squat" for the last two weeks!  i'd like to change strains, or maybe grow two different ones, one for AM one for PM. (blink, blink)


----------



## tallslim (Apr 22, 2006)

yeah i only got about one pound.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 22, 2006)

At least its all yours!


----------



## zouse1234 (May 12, 2006)

hi greendaygirl, what soil/hydro mix did you use, my last batch gave me 9.5 oz but when dried out in the correct fashion i lost about half so now i punt it on a bit moist, no complaints to date about being a bit moist after all it beats the hell out of the crap that is doing it's rounds


----------



## mcdillioh (May 20, 2006)

...so, when should i come over? haha. nice grow man.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 26, 2016)

mcdillioh said:


> ...so, when should i come over? haha. nice grow man.


:yeahthat:


----------

